# Battling Fireants



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Those of us who farm in the south well know the nasty little creatures known as fireants. They can literally take over pastures and fields causing all sorts of problems, 100's of nests. They can kill or severely injure small or newborn livestock.

Years ago my grandfather developed his own technique for dealing with them naturally. He waited for a winter day like today, the high was about 50 degrees, overcast and windy. Tonight it’s supposed to get to around 29 degrees for the low.

Most importantly it started to drizzle late this afternoon, might be a little freezing rain tonight with a lot of rain tomorrow followed by another cold night.

Today I took a shovel, sunk it deep into each fireant bed and turned them out. With it so cold the ants can’t rebuild enough to protect themselves from tonight’s freezing rain.

This simple technique will devastate the ant population. In fact it will take several years for them to recover. It seems the right conditions for this technique happen every 4 or 5 years.

It’s hard work but a very effective natural method. It might come in handy when you can’t buy ant poison at the store.

The photos show scattered ant beds…


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

In 30 year of organic gardening Fire ants is the only thing to tempt me to use non organic poisons to stop the pest.
Thanks for the infor.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Sadly this method won’t eradicate them but it will devastate them. In a pasture only 2 or 3% survive. They can’t stand being exposed to freezing temps.

I do use poison in the yard but no where else. It’s a never ending war with these tiny monsters!


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Good idea! We'll have to try that!


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Is there a chance your grandfather had a solution for leaf cutter ants? They've taken over a large area close to the barn. I can't use poison because of the hens and Guineas.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Country Living said:


> Is there a chance your grandfather had a solution for leaf cutter ants? They've taken over a large area close to the barn. I can't use poison because of the hens and Guineas.


Thankfully we've never had to deal with the texas leafcutter ant here. Diatomaceous earth works on fireants, I sometimes use it in select spots. I simply can't afford the amount it would take for a whole farm. It works on any tiny pest with an exoskeleton. I'm sure it'd work on the leafcutter. (I use it on my chickens etc. safe)

I buy perma-guard freshwater, food grade diatomaceous earth. I can get a 50lb bag for around $30 but have to have it shipped. There are several dealers in east Texas.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Very glad we don't have those up here, "moles" and gophers in the pasture are bad enough, at least they don't bite.

Feed grade D.E might work well in situations like this too, it isn't a whole lot cheaper but if doing large areas it might add up.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Get about a dozen guineas and let them loose on the farm. They will clean up more than just the ants as far as bugs are concerned including fleas and ticks.

They will have a field day....:2thumb:


----------

